# Noo-Noo the crazy clown at it again!



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Friday the 18th Capt. Ken Sabin http://www.captkensabin.com/ was out fishing with Rob Cummings and they were doing some prefishing. Rob nailed this beautiful 30" 8 pound trout on a Corky over soft mud. It was released.

Here's the crazy part: Saturday morning the 19th Noo-Noo had a trip booked with Joe Barranger and friends who were dying to try and catch a big trout. On Friday night Noo-Noo tried to tell them they should reschedule because it was going to be nasty weather with strong north winds, rain etc. They said they still wanted to fish and would meet him at the ramp at 6:45am. At 5:30 am Noo-Noo woke up and told himself he felt like Dorothy with everything being blown about!! Joe and bros met him at 7ish and Noo-Noo said that they ALL HAD TO AGREE that if they got on the boat then they all were absolutely CRAZY...it took less than a half of a second for them to respond that they were crazy now lets go fishin'!

Noo-Noo said let's go try and he knew where some good fish were but he wasn't promising anything in these conditions. Lo and behold Joe nails a 29.75 trout that weighed 8.5 pounds on a corky over mud. They ended up catching 7 trout, 1 red and a throw back flounder. He is getting it mounted. The pics will show you how cold it is!

First 2 are of Rob's on Friday and the last 3 are of Joe's on Saturday.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats awsome but cold and water for me do not mix anymore


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

To the victor go the spoils......ya gotta hardcore or crazy to wade fish in that kind of weather, congrats!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

crazy is not the word for it!!!!!!!!!!!
great pic


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam still cold lol


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

good fish!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I want to know if those breathable waders kept you warm???I got a pair that I will trying out in the next few weeks... Great catch....


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Cold*

Cold was not the word!! I still feel like I am on defrost after yesterday but it was worth it for us we did decent in G-Town!!


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Great job Ken & Rob!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Way to go partner!I'll be ready to get back after it in a couple of weeks after I get my shoulder back on course.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

That type of weather is one of my favorite times to fish. Yeah it kinda sucks at the time but all it takes is one good fish to make you forget about the cold.................. wtc


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

noo-noo is the man!!!! u put those dudes on some nice fish in tough conditions congrats capt!!!


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Noo-Noo and Rob Cummings those fish didn,t have a chance!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice detailed report and pics. It just goes to show you that the fish are still hungry no matter what the weather is like . And catch some makes the ride home all the better...

Noo Noo is Da Capatan Man !

Green water heading your way..


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats Ken!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I heard there was a fishing tourney yesterday in Matagorda that had about twenty fishermen. No fish were weighed in. Amazing!


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice job guys. Great looking fish.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

It was tuff out there yesterday- Boat ride to and from Sargent was brutal.
I got 1 bite but it was a 6+lbs trout . Only fish we got all day.

Dave


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice trout.....


----------



## Amstel (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow. I am just getting cold looking at the pictures. Well done!


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*Great job!*

You did good. That's 2 fish I heard caught out of east matty Saturday! Any idea of what the pressure was yesterday? And, that Rob C sure can work a Corky! Way to go Rob...



GoingCoastal said:


> It was tuff out there yesterday- Boat ride to and from Sargent was brutal.
> I got 1 bite but it was a 6+lbs trout . Only fish we got all day.
> 
> Dave


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*good Job NOO NOO and Capt Rob*

That is awesome guys.... When it's the coldest nastiest you can imagine that's when the big girls like yo come out and play...

Great Job and congrats to all that braved it out...!!!

Jode


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

........I wondered how long it would take to hear about Waterwolfs new breathable waders! I knew it was comin'. Great catches. One for the memory bank!....KF71


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Hats OFF*

HATS OFF To you gents.. great report, and excelent trout.............


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Great job Capt. Rob and Noo~Noo. About time for me to get back down that wy for a big girl!!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow. As previously stated; I'm cold just looking at those pics... But I'm sure that fish warmed him up.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice job! Great trout in those pics!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to go clown!!! Way to go Captain Rob!!! Awesome fish! Now, how come you guys don't catch those fish when you fish with me??? Wazzup Captains??? Very nice job!!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Sunday*

Geat job boyeeees.

I was out there yesterday no big girls.
But it was pumpin. Foam on the surface!
Few to no bites all day. Caught about 8 reds altogether.
I made a great drift and caught 3 reds and a UFO that came off.
Then it stopped dead.

Did I say it was cold.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like a group of guys I could fish with. Awesome job.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I can't catch them like in the best of conditions!!! Great Job!!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

those big trout are rewards for grinding on a cold day. Good job yall.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

WAy 2 go NOO NOO!!!<<< As soon as duck season is over we'll be atem again !!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Just got a call from the Clown and they left them biteing this evenong!1 28" 1 26.5" and several 23"s released !Man I wish my shoulder was ready!LOL...LOL..


----------

